# Urgent HR44 wiring question



## rtcage (Jun 13, 2013)

DTV install tech is saying that HR44 cannot take straight cat 5 to the box if we are feeding the clients with coax. he says that we have to go deca. Is that true? I ask because I want to try to go Cat 5 to my RVU samsung TV and I cant see how that would work if the HR44 is feeding off of coax. I only know a little about this stuff so forgive me if I am botching the description


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

You can indeed connect the HR44 with Ethernet, but connecting with coax will not prevent the tv to access the smart features 



Sent from my iPhone using DBSTalk mobile app


----------



## rtcage (Jun 13, 2013)

peds48 said:


> You can indeed connect the HR44 with Ethernet, but connecting with coax will not prevent the tv to access the smart features
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using DBSTalk mobile app


So ethernet to the HR44 without deca will allow clients to get internet through coax?


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

Yes


----------



## rquick (Feb 17, 2007)

If you already have DECA on your coax for the clients, then the HR44 is also going to use that DECA for its network connection. What additional benefit would there be to connecting Cat5 to the HR44? You can hook up your other equipment, like the tv, any way you want to.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

The tech is 100% wrong. The HR44 is designed to connect directly with ethernet, or use wi-fi. One of the design goals was the elimination of the broadband DECA.


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

Where you asking him to run an Ethernet cable all the way to your Samsung tv or something? No reason not to use the hr44 ethnet port as the bridge to the network.


----------



## David Ortiz (Aug 21, 2006)

These are probably pretty common errors too. For the longest time it was one coax per tuner. Then SWiM came along and it changed to one coax per box. Then the built in DECA came along in the 24 series and using ethernet at the same time was a definite no-no. Then Genie came along and made it OK. It can be tricky to keep it all straight.


----------



## goinsleeper (May 23, 2012)

David Ortiz said:


> These are probably pretty common errors too. For the longest time it was one coax per tuner. Then SWiM came along and it changed to one coax per box. Then the built in DECA came along in the 24 series and using ethernet at the same time was a definite no-no. Then Genie came along and made it OK. It can be tricky to keep it all straight.


Indeed but when you're the technician doing the install, you should know all of this. Especially when you summed it up that quickly.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

Indeed but when you're the technician doing the install, you should know all of this. Especially when you summed it up that quickly.


Right on! Is like being an electrician and not being up to date on the NECs, although those can be remind by the inspectors...


----------



## Stevies3 (Jul 22, 2004)

David Ortiz said:


> These are probably pretty common errors too. For the longest time it was one coax per tuner. Then SWiM came along and it changed to one coax per box. Then the built in DECA came along in the 24 series and using ethernet at the same time was a definite no-no. Then Genie came along and made it OK. It can be tricky to keep it all straight.


Well said


----------



## rtcage (Jun 13, 2013)

Interesting. The tech said that direct ethernet to the HR44 would disable the internet feed through coax. He even got one of his inside phone techs to confirm. Bottom line, he went deca and everything else feeds with coax.


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

That is the way everything before genie worked. Not anymore. Training is still behind on the genies evidently.


----------



## Rosco (May 27, 2007)

So would it be wrong to have both a CCK kit on the SWM system for the HRxx and an Ethernet connection to the Internet on the Genie? Just installed a Genie on my system, whole home works fine, and I used a CCK kit for the SWM. I haven't tried the Internet on it, but dtv's website says it isn't connected.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

So would it be wrong to have both a CCK kit on the SWM system for the HRxx and an Ethernet connection to the Internet on the Genie? Just installed a Genie on my system, whole home works fine, and I used a CCK kit for the SWM. I haven't tried the Internet on it, but dtv's website says it isn't connected.


you can use either but never both.


----------



## djrobx (Jan 27, 2009)

Rosco said:


> So would it be wrong to have both a CCK kit on the SWM system for the HRxx and an Ethernet connection to the Internet on the Genie?


The Genie is a bridge. You could use the ethernet port to connect to the TV, and another CCK in a different location that gets internet to the Genie.

What you don't want to do is hook both the Genie's ethernet port and the CCK to the same router (directly or indirectly). You don't want to make a racetrack for your packets to do laps on.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

Completely agree. If you want to stay with the CCK, it's all good but don't also connect the Genie DVR via ethernet.


----------



## Rosco (May 27, 2007)

Ok, the tv apps are working and I can down load a movie from showtime and it has an I/P address. So I guess the website is incorrect in saying it is not connected to the Internet under the my equipment tab.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

Ok, the tv apps are working and I can down load a movie from showtime and it has an I/P address. So I guess the website is incorrect in saying it is not connected to the Internet under the my equipment tab.


yep.


----------



## cmock (Jul 9, 2013)

I was told the same thing by a DTV install tech just yesterday. He came out to upgrade our system to the Genie HR44. I left specific instructions for an ethernet hookup vs. wireless. He called me at work to tell me he could only go with wireless and made it a point to make sure that I understood that if I plugged the ethernet cable in that I would lose the whole home sharing on all the other mini genies (as well as the other DVR we left in place) and have to call DTV to come back out and resolve. I would much rather use the wired connection as the genie didnt like my wireless password and I have a weak wireless connection. I am a little confused, but it looks like from comments here I can use a wired connection with no issues if I reboot the main unit with an ethernet cable plugged in and wireless disabled.

Is everyone here getting the new mini remote with the HR44? If so looks like I need to call DTV as the tech didnt leave them or give the option. All the old remotes were left.


----------



## longrider (Apr 21, 2007)

You can use the wired connection with no issues. I see the training is still lacking in regards to Genies. Regarding the remotes I dont know what the policy is with upgrades to the HR44 but if you want RF remote access you will need the new remote as they changed the RF communication technology. The old remotes only work with the HR44 in IR mode. The good thing is the HR44 will accept RF and IR at the same time


----------



## Diana C (Mar 30, 2007)

Easiest way to think of this is as two lines...one being the DirecTV coaxial network and the other being your home LAN:









SOMETHING needs to connect them if you are going to use the LAN for downloads of PPVs/On Demand or to attach a RVU capable TV. They can be bridged by a Cinema Connection Kit, OR by a Genie class DVR (HR34 or HR44).









Once bridged, you can have devices attached to either one. HR24s can not do the bridge trick, they support EITHER an ethernet connection OR a coax based MOCA (aka DECA) connection, not both.










In the case of the HR44, and the Wireless CCK, the connection to the home LAN can be wireless without any other equipment. It should also be noted that connecting a DirecTV receiver (other than a Genie acting as a bridge) directly to the LAN is not supported by DirecTV for the purposes of Whole Home DVR service. Also, the DirecTV supported method of attaching a RVU TV is via coax and a DECA, although a hard wired LAN connection has not been reported to cause any problems. Unsupported connections are shown as dotted lines in the digram above.


----------



## HDSC (Jan 9, 2012)

My question is based on Diana's last graphic above.

I am getting the HR 44 installed tomorrow so I want to make sure its hooked up correctly.

I already have SWM system, Whole home and Cinema Connection Kit, but they are going to need to switch out my 8 for a 16 due to number of tuners being 9.


Equipment:

The way I think it should be done but please correct me or clarify if I got it wrong. I probably will ask a question as I go also.

1. HR-44 to Entertainment Center Samsung RVU (HDMI) I currently have HDMI but Cat6 connected separately. Looks like I just remove separate Cat 6. 

2. C41 to Library this also is a Samsung RVU (HDMI). I am currently using the HR24 there and I put a DECA and run the Ethernet Cable directly to TV. (What will be correct hookup?) I do not think I need a mini here even though I ordered one. Should I DumpC41 and just run the Coax to TV. I do not have separate Ethernet cable pulled there. 

3. HR24 to Kitchen with HDMI hookup.

4. C41 to Bedroom with HDMI hookup

5. HR23 to deck with DECA and HDMI hookup.

Thanks for looking, I may just switch the deck setup to the C41 and move the HR23 to my Garage/Shop and just add an extra mirror charge.


----------



## Diana C (Mar 30, 2007)

Couple of comments:

On point 1, the HR44 connected to the local TV via HDMI is correct (no reason to use RVU if the receiver is right there). You'd probably want to leave the Cat6 in this case, assuming you use the TV's Smart TV features. The HR44 won't deliver Ethernet over HDMI (although that would be a cool future feature for the Genie and TVs that support it).

On point 2, while you don't NEED the C41 if your RVU TV is supported, I've heard that the Samsung RVU client is much slower than the DirecTV clients. It will "work" either way, but I think the C41 would provide a better user experience. If you go with the built-in RVU, then you'll need a DECA there to convert the coax to ethernet for the TV. The advantage of going without the C41 is that you'd get Smart TV features working on that TV. To do that with a C41, you'd need to split the coax, running one feed to the C41 and one to the DECA and then Ethernet to the TV.

Otherwise, it looks good.


----------



## Bill Broderick (Aug 25, 2006)

HDSC said:


> My question is based on Diana's last graphic above.
> 
> I am getting the HR 44 installed tomorrow so I want to make sure its hooked up correctly.
> 
> ...


When you're saying HDMI, you really mean Coax, right?


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

Bill Broderick said:


> When you're saying HDMI, you really mean Coax, right?


I would assume he means HDMI as an interconnect


----------



## HDSC (Jan 9, 2012)

Yes, I mean't that my HDMI cables are currently from all the HRxx and Hxx listed in my Post.. I then added the (Proposed) new equipment mainly the Genie and mini-genies with my new setups. I am moving locations, but keeping my owned HR24 and HR23, so I will have 3 HR units and two Mini-Genies. So 9 tuners altogether. 

I do not know that I going to directly connect the other RVU tv with Coax, but I am going to try it before the tech LEAVES AND MAKE MY DECISION whether to use the C41 as Diana C said it can be slow, But with the Install in the morning, I am trying to make sure I get the best quality picture and features available before the Installer leaves. And if he calls and tells me he has got a brand new HR34 to install, I will have to reschedule, cause something just came up. But from some of the (MASTEC) installers locally I've talked with they told me they are only installing HR44's now. So thanks and if you got any more questions or suggestions slam em at me NOW!!!


----------



## RCVJMV (Jun 9, 2008)

I put in an Genie HR44 myself. Hooked up my Cat5 to the Genie. My HR24 says internet through the coax, and it works fine. Also hooked Cat5 up to an old HR21. It works fine also. I can see all DVR's on the other ones, no problems. (yet)

What I cannot get done is to have my Harmony 1100 control the new HR44. The IR commands are just not seen. I tried teaching it with a white DirecTV controller. Nothing. The white one will control it, the new RC71 controls it but not the Harmony... :icon_cool


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

RCVJMV said:


> I put in an Genie HR44 myself. Hooked up my Cat5 to the Genie. My HR24 says internet through the coax, and it works fine. Also hooked Cat5 up to an old HR21. It works fine also. I can see all DVR's on the other ones, no problems. (yet)
> 
> What I cannot get done is to have my Harmony 1100 control the new HR44. The IR commands are just not seen. I tried teaching it with a white DirecTV controller. Nothing. The white one will control it, the new RC71 controls it but not the Harmony... :icon_cool


I hope you put in a bsf or are using a deca on the HR21.

A for the remote, that's weird, haven't seen anyone with that issue. You have tried learning it from a remote that it does work with and you get nothing? Have you tried with the rc71?


----------



## RCVJMV (Jun 9, 2008)

inkahauts said:


> I hope you put in a bsf or are using a deca on the HR21.
> 
> A for the remote, that's weird, haven't seen anyone with that issue. You have tried learning it from a remote that it does work with and you get nothing? Have you tried with the rc71?


According to the table on Satpro website, a DECA is required but not a bsf.... I had seen other places that though it is not supported by DirecTV others have hooked a Cat5, (no DECA) and it works. That is what I did and just posted it for information. Do you anticipate other problems with that seup? Everything seems to be working fine.
I did try to teach the Harmony from the other control...did not work


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

RCVJMV said:


> According to the table on Satpro website, a DECA is required but not a bsf....


a DECA has a BSF "built in"


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

RCVJMV said:


> According to the table on Satpro website, a DECA is required but not a bsf.... I had seen other places that though it is not supported by DirecTV others have hooked a Cat5, (no DECA) and it works. That is what I did and just posted it for information. Do you anticipate other problems with that seup? Everything seems to be working fine.
> I did try to teach the Harmony from the other control...did not work


You need to use either a deca and hook it in with the cloud of the deca or you need a bsf. otherwise your receiver is getting hit with signals its not mean to get hit with because the deca signal is passing directly into the tuner. If the run is long enough I have heard its not a big deal, but I see no reason to chance it, pick up either deca or a bsf, they will only cost you about $10 on ebay I think.


----------



## Phil17108 (Apr 10, 2010)

After reading this I had to stop and think about what I have. I just went through the Genie/client upgrade sending 2 HR 2-- back and keeping a hr 23 & 24.
I had pulled all new RG 6 and switched over to a SWiM and also replaced and added cat5e and 6 for the locale area network. Be for that I had the whole home on the ethernet, worked fine. I used a DirecTV 4 way green label splitter with one coax run to each of the DVR's in the house and a coax to the CCK using cat6 to the switch/router. I had one DVR in the back on it own dish tying it to the whole home with a 100 foot of cat6 to the router. Two of the DVR's in the house had the deca unites on them and the hr24 has it built in.
The DirecTV installer looked around and did nothing more then remove the DVR's and there deca's replacing them with the 44 and genie using only the coax that was there, programed the remotes and said here is my phone number in case you have a problem call and thanks for having DirecTV , have a great day. After checking I see DirecTV has something called a DECA II that replaced the wired CCK. I can't think of any reason that a tech would have any problem other then lazy. The whole home DVR work just like before only the one that comes in on the 100 feet of cat6 is much faster. I also have a Blu-Ray plugged into the back of the 44 to access the internet. That tells me that if you have the router close to the 44 or have exiting cat5e/6 to the router a CCK or DECA II is not needed to bridge over. and there is this



cmock said:


> I was told the same thing by a DTV install tech just yesterday. He came out to upgrade our system to the Genie HR44. I left specific instructions for an ethernet hookup vs. wireless. He called me at work to tell me he could only go with wireless and made it a point to make sure that I understood that if I plugged the ethernet cable in that I would lose the whole home sharing on all the other mini genies (as well as the other DVR we left in place) and have to call DTV to come back out and resolve. I would much rather use the wired connection as the genie didnt like my wireless password and I have a weak wireless connection. I am a little confused, but it looks like from comments here I can use a wired connection with no issues if I reboot the main unit with an ethernet cable plugged in and wireless disabled.
> 
> Is everyone here getting the new mini remote with the HR44? If so looks like I need to call DTV as the tech didnt leave them or give the option. All the old remotes were left.


Could be found on Ebay????


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

Wait, the odd ball one coming in over the network instead of deca is faster when what is used as the client? Ill bet the hr44, as it seems to access everything faster for me no matter how a receiver is hooked up.

Not really sure why you have that on a separate dish in the first place if you can run Ethernet, you can run coax I would imagine.


----------



## Phil17108 (Apr 10, 2010)

inkahauts said:


> Wait, the odd ball one coming in over the network instead of deca is faster when what is used as the client? Ill bet the hr44, as it seems to access everything faster for me no matter how a receiver is hooked up.
> 
> Not really sure why you have that on a separate dish in the first place if you can run Ethernet, you can run coax I would imagine.


The whole setup was free and it was a lot easer for the kid to add another satellite dish then try to pull coax through the conduit, I also wanted it that way. At the time I was running the whole system on ethernet and that was all installed a few years before the SWM technology came around, I had been in the beta for the what was called multi room view. By the way I have a router in the what I call the bike shop and the oddball run has a Mac Mini and the ethernet connection for a smart TV. Yes the HR 44 is just flat faster then the rest and the new remote RF is really a lot better then the old one. By the way I have time warner for internet services with 2 Magicjack plus's for phone/fax service, 3 mac's and a net work printer, 4 of the smart TV's and the DirecTV SWiM system using that as an access point to the world. Like wire hate wireless, copper is king, also I used solid copper core coax for the SWiM when I switch over to it.


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

It sounds like you're really cooking here, unless I misread- all's well, no?


----------



## Phil17108 (Apr 10, 2010)

Laxguy said:


> It sounds like you're really cooking here, unless I misread- all's well, no?


With me yes, never have had a problem with it. By the way as I wrote I hate wireless, like wire but don't like seeing it, everything is in wall or attic.


----------



## lebeljd (Aug 20, 2013)

Hi, I am scheduled for an HR44 installation on Thursday. My current setup is two HR22s, each with 2 coax, with a non-SWM dish. I already have Cat5 run to both HR22s and they can see the internet connection. The HR44 will replace one HR22 and it will be moved to another room where I also have Cat5 and a single coax.

Reading above it appears there is no problem using the Cat5 with the HR44. My question is if I should also use the Cat5 for the HR22s for MRV? I have the impression from above that the HR44 bridges the Ethernet connection to the coax and the Cat5 may not be needed at each HR22, but since it's already there I would prefer to use it instead of a DECA just for simplicity. Is there an advantage to the DECA? I was thinking Cat5 might be faster for MRV?

thanks in advance for any help


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

Advantage to using the DECA, it keeps the traffic off your internal network, and is supported by DirecTV. I believe speed wise it's the same as full duplex 100mbps, it doesn't make a difference in terms of this.


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

You really should go with the standard install, which would put your ethernet over the coax that brings in the DIRECTV® signal in the first place, so less wires, not more! You cannot, above all, have two connections on whole home. 

If there are speed differences, they'd be measured in nano seconds!


----------



## lebeljd (Aug 20, 2013)

So the standard install would be Ethernet to the HR44 and coax with a DECA to each HR22?


----------



## HoTat2 (Nov 16, 2005)

lebeljd said:


> Hi, I am scheduled for an HR44 installation on Thursday. My current setup is two HR22s, each with 2 coax, with a non-SWM dish. I already have Cat5 run to both HR22s and they can see the internet connection. The HR44 will replace one HR22 and it will be moved to another room where I also have Cat5 and a single coax.
> 
> Reading above it appears there is no problem using the Cat5 with the HR44. My question is if I should also use the Cat5 for the HR22s for MRV? I have the impression from above that the HR44 bridges the Ethernet connection to the coax and the Cat5 may not be needed at each HR22, but since it's already there I would prefer to use it instead of a DECA just for simplicity. Is there an advantage to the DECA? I was thinking Cat5 might be faster for MRV?
> 
> thanks in advance for any help


If your home network is in good shape, there really shouldn't be any difference in performance. Theoretically DECA coax networking for the receivers is advantageous by keeping MRV traffic off your home network, but if your network has sufficient bandwidth this advantage won't be noticeable.

The installer will not install ethernet however, nor will he connect the HR44 by ethernet cable to your home network/internet as they are both unsupported configurations. He will place a DECA module on the HR22 for WH connectivity to the HR44 and a CCK to connect the HR44 and HR22 "DECA cloud" to the home network/internet.

If you want to use your home ethernet network for MRV, you're going to have to set it up yourself after the installer leaves by removing all this and running ethernet to both boxes and placing a DECA band stop filter (BSF) on the input to HR22.


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

I'd say the installer is likely to put in a CCK, but not assured. (My installer loved to see how I connected my Genie to my router.) 

Again, I'd let the installer do his thing, then set it up they way you want. I see no advantage to string ethernet more than the one connection to the Genie. Then make sure the CCK is removed before firing up!


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

You need to use either deca or put a bsf on your HR22 no matter what. Otherwise it could get screwed up as the hr44 will always pump out a deca signal through its coax connection and it could overwhelm the sat tuners in the HR22. 

Personally, use the deca and forget the cat 5 on the HR22. Its just easier. And IMHO its better anyway for simplicity. Using your own network is actually less simple IMHO for the system.


Sent from my iPad using DBSTalk mobile app


----------



## ndole (Aug 26, 2009)

Current Directv training (even recently revised) makes no mention of the HR34 or HR44 ability to bridge through the ethernet port. I have it from a reliable source that it won't be anytime soon. This is regardless of its actual capability. While this tech was correct (operations-wise), he was correct for the wrong reasons.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

ndole said:


> Current Directv training (even recently revised) makes no mention of the HR34 or HR44 ability to bridge through the ethernet port. I have it from a reliable source that it won't be anytime soon. This is regardless of its actual capability. While this tech was correct (operations-wise), he was correct for the wrong reasons.


This is why we advised folks to let the tech to its thing, and it after they want to go back to their prior set up then all is good. The problem with "unsupported" is that most techs will blame this set up before trying to diagnose the "real" problem.


----------



## rickwhit4d (Jul 22, 2007)

cmock said:


> I was told the same thing by a DTV install tech just yesterday. He came out to upgrade our system to the Genie HR44. I left specific instructions for an ethernet hookup vs. wireless. He called me at work to tell me he could only go with wireless and made it a point to make sure that I understood that if I plugged the ethernet cable in that I would lose the whole home sharing on all the other mini genies (as well as the other DVR we left in place) and have to call DTV to come back out and resolve. I would much rather use the wired connection as the genie didnt like my wireless password and I have a weak wireless connection. I am a little confused, but it looks like from comments here I can use a wired connection with no issues if I reboot the main unit with an ethernet cable plugged in and wireless disabled.
> 
> Is everyone here getting the new mini remote with the HR44? If so looks like I need to call DTV as the tech didnt leave them or give the option. All the old remotes were left.


I have exactly the same issue re: weak wireless connectivity and preference for a wired ethernet connection. The telephone service tech. told me exactly the same thing. "If you use a wired ethernet connection, you will lose your whole home functionality." I have my system currently connected wirelessly but would like to hardwire the HR44. B/4 I do that, I would like to be certain of the outcome. Certaintly is difficult when each person, (and service techs at that), tells you something different. No offense, but is there some corroboration out there? Thank you for the help.

Rick


----------



## longrider (Apr 21, 2007)

It is strictly a lack of current training. It was true before the Genie that if you used a wired network connection to your DVR that DECA would shut down. Unless you went to full ethernet network (which is unsupported) Whole Home would not work. However with the Genie you can use the DVR as your Ethernet/DECA bridge, in the case of the HR44 wired or wireless do the same thing.


----------



## HoTat2 (Nov 16, 2005)

rickwhit4d said:


> I have exactly the same issue re: weak wireless connectivity and preference for a wired ethernet connection. The telephone service tech. told me exactly the same thing. "If you use a wired ethernet connection, you will lose your whole home functionality." I have my system currently connected wirelessly but would like to hardwire the HR44. B/4 I do that, I would like to be certain of the outcome. Certaintly is difficult when each person, (and service techs at that), tells you something different. No offense, but is there some corroboration out there? Thank you for the help.
> 
> Rick


Yes, you may connect the HR44 directly by ethernet;

The HR34 and 44 (or "Genies") both have internal wired CCKs, but many techs. do not know this, nor are they trained to install a Genie this way for internet connectivity.

And the reason many techs claim it will disable your WH functionality is likely due to the mistaken association to how the H/HR24s internal DECA becomes disabled whenever an active ethernet cable is plugged into them.


----------



## rickwhit4d (Jul 22, 2007)

That is good news. Thank you. So, to be clear, my next step is to hard wire the HR44 and then re-boot. Are there any other steps that I am missing, necessary to the hard wire? (I have the ethernet wire connected and it still tells me that the ethernet has been disabled. A reboot while hard wired will disable the wireless and enable the ethernet?)


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

rickwhit4d said:


> That is good news. Thank you. So, to be clear, my next step is to hard wire the HR44 and then re-boot. Are there any other steps that I am missing, necessary to the hard wire? (I have the ethernet wire connected and it still tells me that the ethernet has been disabled. A reboot while hard wired will disable the wireless and enable the ethernet?)


With the Ethernet cable connected,

MENU ➜ SETTINGS & HELP ➜ SETTINGS ➜ NETWORK SET UP ➜ RESTORE DEFAULTS ➜ CONNECT NOW ➜ GET CONNECTED


----------



## rickwhit4d (Jul 22, 2007)

Thank you peds48! I will follow your steps.


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

That is good news. Thank you. So, to be clear, my next step is to hard wire the HR44 and then re-boot. Are there any other steps that I am missing, necessary to the hard wire? (I have the ethernet wire connected and it still tells me that the ethernet has been disabled. A reboot while hard wired will disable the wireless and enable the ethernet?)


Yes


Sent from my iPad using DBSTalk mobile app


----------



## rickwhit4d (Jul 22, 2007)

Hard wiring the HR44 worked and solved my problem. Thanks for all the help.


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

Hard wiring the HR44 worked and solved my problem. Thanks for all the help.


Glad it's working for you.


- Merg

Sent from my iPad using DBSTalk mobile app


----------



## sdh77 (Jan 27, 2016)

Hoping someone can assist here. Just found this thread from a google search. 

Previous setup. HR34 genie, hard ethernet connection to my home network, no DECA, RVU samsung TV's hard ethernet to my home network.

Wholehome worked flawlessly and I could view my playlist and watch Directv from the RVU televisions.

Just received a HR44 genie to replace the HR34. The HR44 is getting my local DHCP, and when I go to manage clients, my RVU televisions do indeed get pin prompt, I enter the pin and get a diagnostic error 54-210. Based on this thread I don't see anything suggesting setup has changed between HR34 & HR44. Calling customer service they want to send a tech onsite, I'm worried he will want to add DECA's to all my RVU televisions which seems completely un-necessary. Can anyone assist in what I need to have customer service/Directv, or me do locally to the Genie to get this working? 

Appreciate any/all suggestions.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

sdh77 said:


> Hoping someone can assist here. Just found this thread from a google search.
> 
> Previous setup. HR34 genie, hard ethernet connection to my home network, no DECA, RVU samsung TV's hard ethernet to my home network.
> 
> ...


you do in fact need DECAs, at the very least during the first time set up, after that it can go back to wired Ethernet. Without DECA you will keep failing the test.

Sent from my iPad Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## sdh77 (Jan 27, 2016)

Thanks for the reply Ped48! I called back Directv to see if in lieu of waiting 2 weeks for a technician to come out and see if they could send me the DECA - directv customer service (escalated team) claims that the DECA units for RVU televisions can't be ordered - technician has to bring onsite. As for the HR44, it would require the cinema connection kit (no DECA - at least that is what the customer service rep insisted).

She did tell me I could connect the HR44 to wireless network and that would work - assuming if I can achieve this then I'll get past initial setup and might be able to connect back through hard wire similar to your suggestion to connect through DECA first - I'd prefer hard wire over wireless as less likely to drop signal.

Thoughts?


----------



## sdh77 (Jan 27, 2016)

Wireless on the HR44 did not correct the issue, the RVU tv's are still showing the diagnostic error. I guess I need to wait for the tech to arrive and give me the RVU DECA's before I can complete this initial setup and then hopefully can remove the DECA unit and go back to my standard hardwire connection without useless DECA hardware.

Thanks


----------



## Beerstalker (Feb 9, 2009)

It would probably be quicker/easier for you to get the DECA's yourself instead of waiting for a tech visit.

Here's some cheap ones on Amazon.
http://www.amazon.com/DIRECTV-Broadband-Ethernet-Adapter-Generation/dp/B00DVK1ITI/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1453935830&sr=8-2&keywords=directv+deca

Or you could get the nice new USB powered ones, but they cost more.
http://www.amazon.com/DIRECTV-Broadband-Powered-Ethernet-Generation/dp/B019NOAD2I/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1453935870&sr=8-1&keywords=directv+deca+usb

Personally I would get the USB powered ones and install them and leave them there. That way you are running a supported setup and will have less things to troubleshoot down the road.


----------



## HoTat2 (Nov 16, 2005)

The CSR was wrong ...

You cannot establish an RVU connection to a client, TV or STB type, through the built in WiFi of an HR44 or any other Genie model.

If I were you, I would pickup one of the new USB DECA modules for cheap off ebay such as here ..
http://m.ebay.com/itm/USB-DIRECTV-BROADBAND-DECA-DCAU1R0-01-NEW-/321881980773?nav=SEARCH

For these situations which are designed specifically for RVU TVs, even if you plan to revert back to ethernet after you get past the setup process.

Sent from my SGH-M819N using Tapatalk


----------



## sdh77 (Jan 27, 2016)

Thanks for the links/details. I think I'm good to go - CSR I just spoke to knew how to get my the old deca's shipped, I should get it tomorrow. I still have my tech visit scheduled next week and I'll ask the onsite tech to give me the USB one's as I shouldn't have to out of pocket these.

Very strange that the old HR34 setup didn't require DECA's but newer HR44 does... 

Thanks again for all info!


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

I believe It does to now. They made a change a while back in how it verifies and tests RVU and if it doesn't see a deca it fails.


----------



## HoTat2 (Nov 16, 2005)

And hope you have a way to power an "old DECA" on hand before the tech. arrives. Otherwise you're going to have to wait for him.

Sent from my SGH-M819N using Tapatalk


----------



## Beerstalker (Feb 9, 2009)

I agree with HoTat2, they are most likely going to send you receiver DECAs without the power supply, so you will probably be calling back when you get them to try to get power supplies and then waiting for them if they can even figure out how to send those to you.

Probably still better off buying the ones from Amazon I posted, or the eBay ones if you don't mind eBay. I just like Amazon as I'm a Prime member and get 2 day shipping.


----------



## twizt3dkitty (Aug 29, 2009)

You need a broadband deca to do rvu, not a receiver deca. It just depends on what the csr shipped.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------

